# Venison Sweet Lebanon Bologna



## BGKYSmoker

5 lbs of venison thawing for some sweet lebanon bologna. Going to get these in some beef middles.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

This is a Poli recipe.

Here is the mix. Will start from the left.

1 1/4 cup dark brown sugar

5.5 tsp non iodized sat

3.5 tsp dextrose

Combined 4 tsp ground mustard, 4 tsp black pepper

1 tsp cure 1

1/4 tsp F-RM-52 mixed with 1/4 cup distilled water

Combined 1 tsp ginger,1 tsp mace, 1/2 tsp cinnamon, 1/2 tsp ground cloves







I mixed all the dry with 1/2 cup distilled water. Mix well and pour into meat. Mix for 1 min then add the F-RM and mix for 2 mins







Meat is all mixed. Pack the meat into the container and try to not have any air pockets. This will fridge for 24 hours before stuffing into beef middles.


----------



## smokinhusker

Great start...I'm in!


----------



## slownlow

I got my seat for this.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

24 hour fridge rest is done Now i stuff the middles.

The white marks on the casings are just that, in the casings. I use a sausage tool to remove the air pockets.













No smoke is being applied to the SLV. Just the PID operating at 85*







48 hours to ferment then smoke at 90*


----------



## slownlow

Looking good.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

At 24 hours.


----------



## boykjo

Looking good Rick....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## big casino

they are looking good Rick,

I have always used natural casings, I think they give the sausage more of an old world look. I tried fibrous for SS, but I will definitely be going back to as much natural as I can


----------



## tjohnson

Looks Awesome Rick!

What's F-RM-52?

How long do you smoke at 90°?

Do you smoke to a certain internal temp?

THX!

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker

TJohnson said:


> Looks Awesome Rick!
> 
> What's F-RM-52?
> 
> How long do you smoke at 90°?
> 
> Do you smoke to a certain internal temp?
> 
> THX!
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd

F-RM is a fermenting agent that ferments dextrose and makes a more tang than fermento or eca.

90* smoke is going to be 20-24 hours.

The bologna will be just about cooked at these long temps.


----------



## tjohnson

Can I buy a small amount of F-RM?

Where?

TJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker

You can get online from the Sausage Maker, Butcher Packer, Allied and all about the same price.

F-RM and other fermenting cultures must be kept in the freezer. Some say 6 months but i vac seal mine after opening and have used them for a year.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/19008bactofermf-rm-52.aspx

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=26_105&products_id=333


----------



## gersus

I've never been to PA. That bologna sure looks good though!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Fermenting is done. Now time for some smoke. Using the AMZNPS with peach pellets.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Smoke is all done. Now for some hang time in the fridge for a few days. Next my BBB is going to come out.


----------



## sam3

Beautiful color.


----------



## africanmeat

OK you start my Stomach juices working i will wait for the money shot.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

africanmeat said:


> OK you start my Stomach juices working i will wait for the money shot.




Going to be a few days for that Mi Amigo


----------



## couger78

*Great looking* leb-baloney, Rick! (as always!)

-Kevin


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Took one of the chubs down today to cut and look. They are done and ready. Here are some pics for y'all.

I really like the beef middles.

Venison sweet lebanon with the casings still on.














The beef middle casings peel right off. They do leave a small amount of protein residue on the meat but it comes right off.













Here are some $ shots for y'all.



















Vac sealed and ready for FL, If they make it that long....Yikes


----------



## sam3

Wow...


----------



## smokinhusker

That's some great looking stuff!


----------



## java

i am awe struck! as if doing the perfect brisket isnt enough of a goal, you guys have got me trying sausages now!

cant wait to try some old world bologna. you cant tell me its not healthier than the [email protected]#t   they sell at the store. and i know it will ntaste 100 times better.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

My wifes boss asked her if the venison sweet lebanon was done, she said i am taking to FL next month so i cut one and gave him half.

I already have orders for this years deer season....Yikes

I'm happy with em.


----------



## kes9799

I'd like to try your recipe and have ordered the dextrose and the culture.  Are you using all venison?  No other meat or fat added?

It looks great!

Thanks.


----------

